# Everything D&D Ever



## KirayaTiDrekan (Jun 7, 2014)

*Introduction
*
I had toyed with the idea of attempting to run a campaign using every official D&D adventure ever published, all set in the same world, ever since www.dndclassics.com debuted.  The idea spun in my head for a while but took a backseat as I ran various other campaigns.  One particular game day, a couple of players were absent and so I sprung a one-shot on the players who were there.  That one shot blossomed into a full campaign that began in the Isle of Dread, moved on to the Temple of Elemental Evil, and finally ended prematurely after taking on the new prelude adventure for Against the Slave Lords and a time travel expedition to the Temple of the Frog.  The campaign stalled at that point with various real life events getting in the way.  Now, with the D&D Basic PDF available, we're going to be rebooting the campaign with a bit of a time travel twist.  Chapter One coming soon.


----------

